# South fork Payette Canyon closed



## Gardenvalleykayaker (Jul 23, 2011)

Canyon Run closed due to Pioneer Fire. Hwy 17 (banks lowman Rd) closed from Danskin take out to Lowman. Cross your fingers the fire doesn't keep creeping west in the canyon!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

